# Can anyone ID this old bike



## ace (Sep 4, 2009)

Hopeing someone can help id this bike. the holes for the missing badge are horizontal. when was this leaf spring front fork first introduced? thanks for any help!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 5, 2009)

the bike look to be from the teens.  the fork is from the pierce arrow.  it could be a pierce arrow or from that company.  the fork first came in in the late 1890's i don't know if it was used in the teens but that is what it is.  if you interested in selling or trades let me know thanks mark.


----------



## ace (Sep 5, 2009)

*Pierce?*

Thanks for the info. I was guessing the teens also but noticed the frame was stamped Pat. june 11, 95. Do you know if Pierce used any other badges with a horizontal hole patern? it's a well made bike and the seat should help date it somewhat? thanks!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 5, 2009)

i dont know if that fork is correct for it.  the pictures i have seen have a rear suspension and the badge is vertical offset holes.  possibly another brand used it.  it could be just a prototype who knows?


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 5, 2009)

isn't that the bike that was at the auction in ILL. awhile back? it looks like its about 1913-15 era around that time.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 6, 2009)

What does the decal on the downtube say?  I don't think the frame is Pierce, but I could be wrong, it is later than I am used to seeing.   If it is Pierce it would be Angola Pierce, not Buffalo.


----------



## ace (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pierce?*

The decal on the seat tube is too weak to read except for two letters, BU. there is a decal on the other down tube that says CYCLE DE LUXE. thanks!


----------

